# Starting a new build!



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

If this is not the place for this, someone tell me!

I plan on updating often with lots of pic'ies.

Here are the plans. 1942 reprint! Originally a gas
powered free flight model, there weren't many R/C's
in 1939. 
I will have to do some engineering for the controls
and R/C gear.

http://www.theplanpage.com/Months/2004/Army%20Grasshopper.pdf

I also enlarged it slightly.

First pic:

Pile'O'Wood!










Air frame side:










Lots'O'Pins!










Basic tool!










Any comments are welcome and if you think this
is the wrong forum for this let me know. ??

It is wood you know?:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Ok BH, this one is cool. I really enjoyed the sailboat build (still waiting for the video of the boat in action) and I am looking forward to this one as well. I like these types of projects. What will be the approximate dimensions of the finished plane?
Ken


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

The wing is just short of 55", and the fuselage is about 30".

I am looking at a 40'ish four stroke.











http://www.horizonhobby.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=SAIE040A


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, do those pictures bring back memories. I never was able to afford the price of an flying model, model, but I built many non- fliers. I think that my favorite was a P-38 that had about a 3' wing span. That was built somewhere around 1950. I was never any good at the finishing. I just could not handle the detail painting by hand and putting on the decals. 

There was a local group tha flew their planes at out town ball park. I remember that to fly in those days you had to be able to not get dizzy turning in a circle. All of the flying was "fly by wire." That was two control wires attached to the plane that controlled elevation. The flyer turned in a circle at the center point as the airplane flew around and around him/her. There was virtually no Radio Control as all of the equipment was so large that it took a large and powerful model to carry it around. I do remember seeing one or two flown at Pope AFB in the 1940's. These were 8 and 10 foot wing span models.

All my stuff was lost when my parents moved to Florida in 1958. They left a lot of things in out attic and rented the house. At some point one of the renters went up there and just cleaned out the place. My only power tool as a kid was a jig saw. It was up there. All of my models, books baseball equipment, etc. All gone. 

Yes, BOHFM please do keep us posted. I will enjoy seeing the progress. 

George


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Well, there doesn't seem to be much interest, but
I will keep updating for a while and see if it picks
up.

Several hours work, have the fuselage basic shape.
Need some more braces and the firewall and floor.

Next is the elevator.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

I guess this will be the last update for this project.

Cowl block done. Floor done, one piece settled a
little and I didn't see it till it was too late, so a
shim for the landing gear will be in order. There
are stringers that go over this area.

And the landing gear is almost done, some dressing
up and some springs, and cut off the excess axle.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

No, don't stop posting. I just saw these. I love the detail. Maybe I'll do one. I'm a pilot but never built a model plane. I should.


----------



## Mrk67mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes, please keep posting. There are probably many more members who are interested, but did not say anything. Thanks!!
Mark


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

I'm enjoying the build, keep on posting.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Give me a break BH. You can't drop a line in the water and then just as the fish nibble, take away the bait. Keep the pics coming. 
Ken


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

More bait!

Need to cut the windows out.

Going to install the motor mount and fuel tank next.
Need to coat the firewall with epoxy first.






























There are fairings that go in the landing gear
and a cover for the springs and struts.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Looks like a fine project. If you pay the same attention to detail and finish that you did on your boat it should be a real little masterpiece. Please keep the "bait" coming.

Gerry


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Got a lot done, weather is cold and windy. Keep the
coffee going and listen to the oldies. 

Kimber called, tomorrow is her birthday, she told me
she didn't want to hear about it! She will be home
in a couple weeks and then the work will slow down.

I am enjoying being a bachelor.:yes::yes::yes:

Front frame is in place, cowl former is done. Landing
gear fairings are in. Motor mount is in. Fuel tank is in.
And all the lines. The little clear line to the right is
the throttle cable housing. Wing strut tabs are in.
Windows are cut out. 

I have glued up the blocks for the rest of the engine
cowlings. 
Lots of sanding and trimming to do.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Looking good.

Gerry


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

HEY!!!! What the heck is that stuff at the front of the plane?!?!?!?! That's not wood. Get that outta there!! :laughing:
Seriously though, what is that? Aluminum?


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

It's silver wood!:laughing::laughing::laughing:

:no::no::no:

Been working on the nose! Can't fit the front piece
till I get a motor. The motor I wanted to use, on sale
now, won't fit. I am looking for a used vintage engine.

Lots of sanding done, lots of sanding to do.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Fuselage is about done until I get an engine and
not sure what to do there yet.

Working on the tail feathers:










The elevator:










Is weak in the center and takes a bit of stress
when flying:










So it needs a reinforcing piece:










Which needs a dado:










Which required the making of a chisel:










To give a reference to size:










Here is the fuselage with the stringers:










And the bottom:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

What's going on BH? We're waiting for the next pics. I'm sure that you've done something with it. :laughing:


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Well, I have had a lot going on. The wife has been
selling a bunch of stuff at a R/C site, stuff we don't
need. I have been going to the post office everyday.
Hope to do this as a $0 cost project. I am Scottish 
you know.

We still have her race car with all the extras.

$100 plus shipping.










And her camera.

$35 shipped US.










And an electric outboard.

$60 shipped.










Here is the progress on the plane:

Lots of finish work, but all the structures are
done. I should have gone with the 32 engine,
the 36 just barely fit in the hole. 1hp! I may
need a different prop as well??

The radio stuff is junk for fitting purposes only.
Old boat parts.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Looking great. Thanks for posting. 
Ken


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Great job so far and nice detail . :thumbsup:


----------



## Maveric777 (Jul 30, 2008)

Such a cool project and thread. Great work!


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

This project has been plagued with problems from the start.
Tonight I made the final decision! It all went in the trash can.
I will send back as much of the new stuff as I can.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

I am sad for you. It was looking so good.

Gerry


----------



## ClarkMcGill (Aug 20, 2009)

You tossed it?? Aww man, it looked great. Dont be such a perfectionist (this coming from a perfectionist).


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

What the heck?!?!?!?!?! I was enjoying this thread. I don't come on the forum for a few days and the next thing I know, the plane is trashed. 
If you haven't already trashed it BH, might I suggest that you continue the project as just a model. Not a working / flying one, but one that you could hang from the ceiling of your shop, or hang outside in the nice weather as a decoration. I'm sure that while building the model, you would gain critical skills that will come in handy for your next plane build.....if there is one. You've invested too much time now to just scrap it. Maybe modify its purpose. :thumbsup:
Ken


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

It is gone. All the new stuff has been returned.
It is not a matter of skills gained, it is skills lost.
I have not done one of these in about thirty years.
I just don't have what it takes to do them anymore.
The hands don't work and the eyes don't see.

Please just let it go. I did.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

*Too Bad*

BH,
I sure hated to see you have to throw the project away, i have been following this build since your first post. I completly understand what you mean about the eyes and hands not working like they used to. Have a GREAT THANKSGIVING :thumbsup:


----------

